# most highly populated part



## yuri982

Salve a tutti, secondo voi nella seguente frase:

"Great Britain is comprised of England (which is largest and most highly populated part), Wales and Scotland"

quel "most highly populated" può essere tradotto come "maggiormente"??


Vi spiego: recentemente ho partecipato ad un concorso pubblico che ho vinto. Quello  arrivato dopo di me in graduatoria ha fatto ricorso al TAR per una  serie di, a suo dire, vizi. Uno di questi vizi sarebbe secondo lui il fatto che la Commissione gli ha considerato errore la traduzione di "most highly populated" con "maggiormente popolata", mentre a detta della Commissione di concorso la traduzione corretta doveva essere "più altamente popolata".

Secondo me "most highly" significa in questo caso che la popolazione dell'Inghilterra non solo è maggiore rispetto a quella di Galles e Scozia ma è di "gran lunga maggiore" (perché l'Inghilterra ha circa 50.000.000 di abitanti, rispetto al Galles (3.000.000) e la Scozia (5.000.000).

Cosa ne pensate voi esperti?

Grazie.


----------



## johngiovanni

Direi: "L'Inghilterra è la piu' grande e la piu' popolata tra le nazioni costitutive".


----------



## Blackman

Temo che abbia ragione la commissione, anche se la sua traduzione letterale è orribile. Io avrei tradotto semplicemente che è la più estesa e la più popolosa/popolata. Il resto sono pleonasmi.


----------



## alicip

Blackman said:


> Temo che abbia ragione la commissione, anche se la sua traduzione letterale è orribile. Io avrei tradotto semplicemente che è la più estesa e la più popolosa/popolata. Il resto sono pleonasmi.



Hai assolutamente ragione. Ma anche chi ha scritto la frase inglese diciamo che non era nei suoi giorni migliori. Bastava: "which is *the *largest and most populated".


----------



## yuri982

grazie ragazzi, in verità anch'io ho tradotto: "e la più popolata" e mi è stato considerato errore! Questo perché la Commissione, prima dello svolgimento della prova, nel proprio verbale ha scritto che la correzione delle prove sarà effettuata utilizzato il dizionario Hazon Garzanti e di seguito ha riportato la traduzione che sarebbe stata considerata corretta.. e quel pezzo è stato tradotto appunto come "la più altamente popolata".

Ma comunque secondo voi quel "most highly", come ho scritto nel primo post, non potrebbe anche indicare il fatto che l'Inghilterra non solo è la parte più popolata ma anche quella di gran lunga più popolata? considerando ripeto che l'Inghilterra conta 50.000.000 di abitanti rispetto al Galles che ne ha 3.000.000 e la Scozia 5.000.000.


----------



## johngiovanni

But the original post did not say "by far/ by a long way the most highly populated", so it did not seem necessary to attempt to translate that.


----------



## alicip

yuri982 said:


> grazie ragazzi, in verità anch'io ho tradotto: "e la più popolata" e mi è stato considerato errore! Questo perché la Commissione, prima dello svolgimento della prova, nel proprio verbale ha scritto che la correzione delle prove sarà effettuata utilizzato il dizionario Hazon Garzanti e di seguito ha riportato la traduzione che sarebbe stata considerata corretta.. e quel pezzo è stato tradotto appunto come "la più altamente popolata".
> 
> Ma comunque secondo voi quel "most highly", come ho scritto nel primo post, non potrebbe anche indicare il fatto che l'Inghilterra non solo è la parte più popolata ma anche quella di gran lunga più popolata? considerando ripeto che l'Inghilterra conta 50.000.000 di abitanti rispetto al Galles che ne ha 3.000.000 e la Scozia 5.000.000.



Tu personalmente hai mai sentito dire in italiano "la più altamente popolata"? Io no. Prova a fare una ricerca su Google con questa frase così come è tra virgolette vedi quanti risultati otterrai. Io ho trovato un solo risultato. 
Ripensandoci, "most highly populated" potrebbe riferirsi a "il paese con la più alta densità di popolazione" o "il paese più densamente popolato". In ogni caso, non potrebbe mai indicare il fatto che "l'Inghilterra è la parte di gran lunga più popolata".


----------



## yuri982

ok grazie, quindi secondo te e secondo voi è errata la traduzione "maggiormente popolata"? il mio avvocato dice che "maggiormente popolata" è forma comparativa, mentre la frase inglese da tradurre è in forma superlativa. Quindi questa dovrebbe essere la sostanziale differenza.


----------



## Pat (√2)

yuri982 said:


> è errata la traduzione "maggiormente popolata"?


No no. _Lo stato m__aggiormente popolato = lo stato più popolato._ Non cambia di una virgola.


----------



## Mary49

Questa conversazione potrebbe servire a qualcuno? http://www.english-test.net/forum/ftopic27208.html   "Heavily populated vs Highly populated"


----------



## yuri982

Pat (√2) said:


> No no. _Lo stato m__aggiormente popolato = lo stato più popolato._ Non cambia di una virgola.



ma qui la frase da tradurre non era more o most populated... ma "most highly populated".


----------



## Pat (√2)

yuri982 said:


> ma qui la frase da tradurre non era more o most populated... ma "most highly populated".


Mio parere.
1) Concordo al 100% con Blackman e Alicip: _la più altamente popolata_ non si può sentire, anche se di una zona geografica si può dire che è "altamente popolata". L'Hazon Garzanti dava la traduzione di _highly populated_ o di _most highly populated_? Io dico la prima 
2) Se istituisco una comparazione tra tre nazioni, e dico che l'Inghilterra è quella più/maggiormente popolata, sto dicendo che è la nazione più densamente popolata, non che è quella con il maggior numero di abitanti (e qui concordo, di nuovo, con Blackman).


----------



## chipulukusu

A me non convince molto la traduzione _altamente_ popolata, in quanto non elimina l'ambiguità. Secondo me la frase inglese sta in piedi solo considerando _highly populated_ come un attributo unico che significa _densamente popolata. _Allora ha perfettamente senso parlare di _più densamente popolata. _Dire che un Paese è più grande e più popoloso non dice niente circa la densità della sua popolazione (potrebbe essere molto più grande ma con una popolazione solo di poco maggiore, e allora avrebbe una densità di popolazione sicuramente minore in relazione agli altri paesi.
L'Inghilterra ha in effetti una densità di popolazione superiore a quella italiana, avendo una popolazione di poco minore, ma con una superficie più nettamente minore, anche se con meno montagne e zone poco ospitali.

Oops, scusa Pat, per colpa del sonno non mi sono accorto che hai già detto la stessa cosa molto prima di me


----------



## alicip

Certo Chip. 
Come ho già detto anch'io, quando parliamo di *densely/highly/heavily/thickly populated (= with a lot of people) *significa che quel paese/quella area è "*densamente popolata*" (es: one of the *most highly **populated *areas in the world = una delle zone/aree* più densamente popolate *del mondo). In inglese abbiamo anche il contrario: *sparsely/thinly/lightly **populated **(= with very few people)*. Lascio a voi la traduzione di quest'ultima espressione, anche se non dovrebbe essere molto difficile a questo punto.


----------



## Blackman

Come avevo avvisato di dal primo post, questi sono pleonasmi tipici della lingua italiana che non fanno altro che creare confusione. La più popolata è la traduzione perfetta: se ci aggiungiamo densamente modifichiamo il significato. La Russia è più popolata dell'Italia, ma meno densamente, oppure la Cina è la nazione più popolata del mondo, ma meno densamente del meno popolato del mondo Stato della Città del Vaticano. 






alicip said:


> Certo Chip.
> Come ho già detto anch'io, quando parliamo di *densely/highly/heavily/thickly populated (= with a lot of people) *significa che quel paese/quella area è "*densamente popolata*" (es: one of the *most highly **populated *areas in the world = una delle zone/aree* più densamente popolate *del mondo). In inglese abbiamo anche il contrario: *sparsely/thinly/lightly **populated **(= with very few people)*. Lascio a voi la traduzione di quest'ultima espressione, anche se non dovrebbe essere molto difficile a questo punto.


----------



## alicip

Blackman said:


> Come avevo avvisato di dal primo post, questi sono pleonasmi tipici della lingua italiana che non fanno altro che creare confusione. La più popolata è la traduzione perfetta: se ci aggiungiamo densamente modifichiamo il significato. La Russia è più popolata dell'Italia, ma meno densamente.



In realtà, *the most populated = la più popolata* mentre il nostro OP aveva bisogno di tradurre *the most highly populated = la più densamente popolata.*


----------



## Blackman

Numero e densità sono due concetti diversi che sono sicuro non sfuggono a nessuno. Mi viene difficile tradurre highly con densamente, ma se qualche madrelingua conferma, sarò costretto a rivedere molte mie convinzioni sulla lingua inglese. 


alicip said:


> In realtà, *the most populated = la più popolata* mentre il nostro OP aveva bisogno di tradurre *the most highly populated = la più densamente popolata.*


----------



## alicip

Ma se ti ho appena detto che densely/highly/heavily/thickly populated = densamente popolata.
populated: densely, heavily, highly, thickly - the most densely populated part of the island


----------



## Blackman

Mi pare che cambi idea spesso (vedi il tuo post #4), e poi vorrei la conferma di un madrelingua: qual è la tua lingua madre? Dunque la questione, a mio avviso, è semplice: se l'inglese highly è inteso dagli inglesi come densamente, in italiano dovremo tradurre con densamente, poiché tutti gli altri significano altro, come dimostrato nel mio esempio più sotto. Questo è vero per l'italiano, se è vero anche per l'inglese io non posso dirlo. Posso però dire che altamente popolata non significa quasi nulla e certamente non significa densamente popolata, che in questo contesto ha un significato tecnico inequivocabile.  


alicip said:


> Ma se ti ho appena detto che densely/highly/heavily/thickly populated = densamente popolata.


----------



## alicip

Blackman said:


> Mi pare che cambi idea spesso (vedi il tuo post #4), e poi vorrei la conferma di un madrelingua: qual è la tua lingua madre? Dunque la questione, a mio avviso, è semplice: se l'inglese highly è inteso dagli inglesi come densamente, in italiano dovremo tradurre con densamente, poiché tutti gli altri significano altro, come dimostrato nel mio esempio più sotto. Questo è vero per l'italiano, se è vero anche per l'inglese io non posso dirlo.



Non è che cambio idea spesso. Sono stato per così dire "scombussolato" dalle varie interpretazioni del OP. Infatti, nel mio post #7 ho spiegato che "most highly populated" potrebbe riferirsi (in questo contesto) a "il paese con la più alta densità di popolazione" o "il paese più densamente popolato". Per me densely/highly/heavily/thickly populated = densamente popolata. La mia madrelingua è AmE.


----------



## Murphy

IMHO the original sentence "the most highly populated part" is the same as saying "the part with the highest population" and doesn't imply density, unlike "heavily / densely populated". Personally I wouldn't have a problem with the translation "maggiormente popolata" but of course I'm not a native Italian speaker.


----------



## alicip

Murphy said:


> IMHO the original sentence "the most highly populated part" is the same as saying "the part with the highest population" and doesn't imply density, unlike "heavily / densely populated". Personally I wouldn't have a problem with the translation "maggiormente popolata" but of course I'm not a native Italian speaker.



To me *highly *here is the same as *densely/heavily/thickly*.


----------



## Blackman

Hence, for once, a translation in Italian is shorter than the original one.... Io sono un native italian speaker e anche per me la maggiormente popolata e la più popolata sono la stessa cosa. 


Murphy said:


> IMHO the original sentence "the most highly populated part" is the same as saying "the part with the highest population" and doesn't imply density, unlike "heavily / densely populated". Personally I wouldn't have a problem with the translation "maggiormente popolata" but of course I'm not a native Italian speaker.


----------



## chipulukusu

Blackman said:


> Come avevo avvisato di dal primo post, questi sono pleonasmi tipici della lingua italiana che non fanno altro che creare confusione. La più popolata è la traduzione perfetta: se ci aggiungiamo densamente modifichiamo il significato. La Russia è più popolata dell'Italia, ma meno densamente, oppure la Cina è la nazione più popolata del mondo, ma meno densamente del meno popolato del mondo Stato della Città del Vaticano.



Ciao Blackman, però il mio dubbio nasce dalla frase originale inglese non dai tentativi di traduzione in italiano. E' proprio la costruzione scelta in inglese che mi lascia perplesso se devo intendere _higly_ in senso assoluto e non in senso relativo. _Higly_ inteso in senso assoluto non aggiungerebbe nulla a _most_ e sarebbe ridondante. E' vero che, non essendo madrelingua inglese, sono condizionato dalla struttura dell'italiano, ma in italiano non suonerebbe bene dire _la più altamente popolata_ se altamente è inteso in senso assoluto. Sarebbe come dire _la più tanto popolata_, un errore blu, insomma . Ho ben presente la differenza tra _densità _e _quantità_ di popolazione, e sono convito che il concetto che l'OP vuole esprimere è proprio quello di _densità_. E' vero che l'avverbio più tradizionalmente corretto sarebbe probabilmente _heavily_, ma mi sembra che l'avverbio _highl_ negli ultimi tempi abbia visato di molto aumentare il suo utilizzo, anche in ambiti che avrebbero fatto arricciare il naso ai puristi un tempo...


----------



## Blackman

Ciao Chip e bentrovato. Io invece avverto highly populated come radice alla quale viene aggiunto most per renderla più popolata delle altre zone. Ma le nostre sono elucubrazioni da italiani complicati...


----------



## chipulukusu

Blackman said:


> Ciao Chip e bentrovato. Io invece avverto highly populated come radice alla quale viene aggiunto most per renderla più popolata delle altre zone. Ma le nostre sono elucubrazioni da italiani complicati...



E' vero hai ragione  E poi non avevo letto il commento di Murphy che è madrelingua, altrimenti probabilmente non avrei aggiunto il mio post precedente 
Ciao Blackman


----------



## MR1492

chip and Blackman,

You are correct that the original post is ambiguous.  To me, it can mean:

1.  The area with the most population in absolute numbers.
2.  The area with the highest population density (people per square mile or square kilometer or square kilometre depending upon your point of view!)
3.  The area which contains the highest percentage of the total population of a country (in which case, if the areas are of very disparate size, a relatively low population density could contain the largest number of inhabitants of a country)

Unfortunately, there is no other information to go on so there is no way to "win" the argument of what the OP "really means!"  Or, it means we're all correct and everyone wins!

Phil


----------



## yuri982

allora ragazzi, grazie a tutti dei vostri interventi. Mi sembra comunque che stiamo facendo troppo elucubrazioni mentali quando ragionandoci un attimo a mente lucida la soluzione mi sembra molto semplice.
Ipotizziamo un attimo che la frase in italiano sia questa: "Gli attori protagonisti del film vincitore dell'Oscar sono: Alvaro Vitali, Paolo Villaggio e Raoul Bova (il quale è il componente più giovane e più altamente/estremamente bello).

Qui Raoul Bova non solo è il più bello del cast, ma è il più estremamente bello! Lo stesso possiamo dire allora tornando alla nostra frase: l'Inghilterra non solo è la più (o maggiormente) popolata parte della Gran Bretagna ma è la parte più estremamente popolata con i suoi 50.000.000 di abitanti rispetto ai 5.000.000 e 3.000.000 rispettivamente di Scozia e Galles.

La frase da tradurre non era "most populated" ma "most highly populated"! L'aggettivo quindi non era "popolata" ma "altamente/estremamente popolata".

Ditemi voi cosa non fila del mio ragionamento.


----------



## Blackman

Che altamente popolata non si può sentire mi pare l'abbiamo già detto. Estremamente popolata poi, davvero non so in che lingua sia...


----------



## yuri982

il significato di highly in inglese è proprio quello invece: " 'Highly' can be used to mean 'more/larger than the usual amount/degree/level'.


----------



## Odysseus54

Volendo puoi anche dire 'moltamente popolata', ma non e' italiano.

Piu' seriamente, non e' che qualsiasi avverbio si possa appaiare con qualsiasi aggettivo.   Non puoi per esempio dire, in buon italiano , "Sao Paulo e' una citta' estremamente popolata".  Potrai dire "Con una popolazione estremamente numerosa".

Inoltre, in italiano vedo un altro problema - 'popolato' non mi sembra voglia dire 'dotato di popolazione', come in inglese, ma che sia soltanto il p.p. di 'popolare'.

Quindi 'Roma e' popolata da cinquanta etnie diverse', ma non 'Roma e' molto popolata'.  Eventualmente, 'popolosa'.

Non vi pare ?


----------



## chipulukusu

yuri982 said:


> (il quale è il componente più giovane e più altamente/estremamente bello).



Scusami Yuri, ma il passo da _il_ _più estremamente bello_ a _il più bellissimo_ mi sembra inquietantemente breve  



Odysseus54 said:


> Quindi 'Roma e' popolata da cinquanta etnie diverse', ma non 'Roma e' molto popolata'.  Eventualmente, 'popolosa'.



Complimenti Odysseus, hai perfettamente ragione e sei l'unico che l'ha notato...


----------



## yuri982

Odysseus54 said:


> Volendo puoi anche dire 'moltamente popolata', ma non e' italiano.
> 
> Piu' seriamente, non e' che qualsiasi avverbio si possa appaiare con qualsiasi aggettivo.   Non puoi per esempio dire, in buon italiano , "Sao Paulo e' una citta' estremamente popolata".  Potrai dire "Con una popolazione estremamente numerosa".
> 
> Inoltre, in italiano vedo un altro problema - 'popolato' non mi sembra voglia dire 'dotato di popolazione', come in inglese, ma che sia soltanto il p.p. di 'popolare'.
> 
> Quindi 'Roma e' popolata da cinquanta etnie diverse', ma non 'Roma e' molto popolata'.  Eventualmente, 'popolosa'.
> 
> Non vi pare ?



ma scusa perché dici che "estremamente popolato" non è italiano?? Io non ci trovo nulla di male, significa semplicemente "popolato ai massimi livelli". Guarda su google ad esempio quanti risultati trovi dell'accoppiata "estremamente popolato"


----------



## yuri982

chipulukusu said:


> Scusami Yuri, ma il passo da _il_ _più estremamente bello_ a _il più bellissimo_ mi sembra inquietantemente breve



Se tu dividi la Gran Bretagna in 3 zone (Inghilterra, Scozia e Galles), e hai in Inghilterra una popolazione residente 10 volte più grande rispetto a quella della Scozia e 15 volte più grande rispetto a quella del Galles, diresti semplicemente che l'Inghilterra è la zona più popolata della Gran Bretagna oppure diresti che è la zona più altamente/estremamente popolata della Gran Bretagna? Davvero non sto capendo cosa ci trovate di strano in quello che sto dicendo.


----------



## Blackman

L'ho scritto al post #3, Chip...


chipulukusu said:


> Complimenti Odysseus, hai perfettamente ragione e sei l'unico che l'ha notato...





yuri982 said:


> Se tu dividi la Gran Bretagna in 3 zone (Inghilterra, Scozia e Galles), e hai in Inghilterra una popolazione residente 10 volte più grande rispetto a quella della Scozia e 15 volte più grande rispetto a quella del Galles, diresti semplicemente che l'Inghilterra è la zona più popolata della Gran Bretagna oppure diresti che è la zona più altamente/estremamente popolata della Gran Bretagna? Davvero non sto capendo cosa ci trovate di strano in quello che sto dicendo.


a me questo thread comincia a sembrare surreale...


----------



## yuri982

per Odysseus54: sbagli, "popolato" è un aggettivo e significa "che ha popolazione". Anche "popoloso" è un aggettivo e significa "assai popolato".
Fonte: il mio dizionario.


----------



## chipulukusu

Blackman said:


> L'ho scritto al post #3, Chip...



Hai ragione, visto adesso, scusa


----------



## chipulukusu

yuri982 said:


> Se tu dividi la Gran Bretagna in 3 zone (Inghilterra, Scozia e Galles), e hai in Inghilterra una popolazione residente 10 volte più grande rispetto a quella della Scozia e 15 volte più grande rispetto a quella del Galles, diresti semplicemente che l'Inghilterra è la zona più popolata della Gran Bretagna oppure diresti che è la zona più altamente/estremamente popolata della Gran Bretagna? Davvero non sto capendo cosa ci trovate di strano in quello che sto dicendo.



No Yuri, non mi fraintendere, ho già riconosciuto, dati gli interventi di alcuni madrelingua, che _most higly something _è un modo di dire naturale in inglese, anche se a noi italiani sembra obiettivamente strano, visti i nostri pareri contrastanti.... Un madrelingua inglese vede probabilmente _most highly_ come una locuzione unica, mentre io, da italiano, tendo a separare _most _da tutto quello che viene dopo.
La Commissione probabilmente aveva ragione, dopotutto, ma questo non vuol dire che dobbiamo adattare pari pari la costruzione inglese all'italiano. Se _la più altamente popolata_ può passare, il _più eccezionalmente bello_ non si può proprio sentire! E il più altamente bello meno che meno.


----------



## yuri982

ok Chipulukusu, comunque su questa questione si dovrà esprimere il Consiglio di Stato (nel primo post ho parlato di Tar per semplificare), ci vorrà sicuramente qualche anno data la lentezza della giustizia in Italia. Se nel frattempo saremo ancora vivi vi farò sapere in questo stesso thread  . Devo dire che la cosa un po' mi preoccupa, anche se la discrezionalità di una Commissione di concorso generalmente è insindacabile davanti al giudice, tranne quando vi è una manifesta irragionevolezza o disparità di trattamento.. Ma in questo caso l'aver la Commissione dato l'errore pure alla mia "più popolata" dovrebbe quanto meno far cadere il vizio della disparità di trattamento.


----------



## alicip

Sarà vero? 
London is the most populated city in England.
Portsmouth is the most highly populated city in England.


----------



## chipulukusu

yuri982 said:


> ok Chipulukusu, comunque su questa questione si dovrà esprimere il Consiglio di Stato (nel primo post ho parlato di Tar per semplificare), ci vorrà sicuramente qualche anno data la lentezza della giustizia in Italia. Se nel frattempo saremo ancora vivi vi farò sapere in questo stesso thread  . Devo dire che la cosa un po' mi preoccupa, anche se la discrezionalità di una Commissione di concorso generalmente è insindacabile davanti al giudice, tranne quando vi è una manifesta irragionevolezza o disparità di trattamento.. Ma in questo caso l'aver la Commissione dato l'errore pure alla mia "più popolata" dovrebbe quanto meno far cadere il vizio della disparità di trattamento.



Posso solo farti il mio in bocca al lupo perché tutto si risolva bene e a tuo favore


----------



## Odysseus54

yuri982 said:


> per Odysseus54: sbagli, "popolato" è un aggettivo e significa "che ha popolazione". Anche "popoloso" è un aggettivo e significa "assai popolato".
> Fonte: il mio dizionario.




In effetti non posso insistere.  Sicuramente quello che ho affermato non e' corretto.


----------

